# my fudge is too soft :o(



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

I don't have a candy thermometer so I did the soft ball stage...my first batch set up great but my second one didn't...I'm assuming it didn't cook long enough...can I heat it & beat it again? If not..any idea's on how to use this up?
Thanks!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I would roll it into little balls, then roll it in powdered sugar or coconut....


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

How soft is it? Can you warm it up and use it as fudge sauce over ice cream? Even "failed" fudge can be eaten somehow. I mean, it IS chocolate, right? Just hand your kids a spoon. 

Seriously though, GrannyG made a great suggestion. Call it truffles. In addition to powdered sugar or coconut, cocoa powder or finely chopped nuts are good on the outside.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

My failed batch from a few days ago made excellent frosting for a cake. I'll try again after the snowstorm has moved out of the area.

Fudge is like jam - don't try to make it on a stormy day - and I guess that includes winter storms too.

Cathy


----------



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

I read somewhere you could reheat it and it would set up.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank you all for your super suggestions!!!!!! I will remember for the next time it happensalthough I am going to invest in a candy thermometer! I ended up reheating it the next day and it did set up nicely !


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Start it off in a double boiler or in a ss bowl over boiling water. when it gets as hot as it's going to, transfer to a pan over direct heat. keep stirring it so it doesn't scorch. bring it up to the soft ball stage. if you don't have a themometer, test in ice water or keep a saucer in the freezer and test a teaspoon or so. it should make a soft ball after it's cool. add a few tablespoons (or more) of sugar and stir. this should start it to granulate, but it's not always successful. if it does granulate, you've got fudge. if it doesn't seem to be granulating, add a couple of tablespoons of butter. you've got something like chocolate caramels or toffee. you can roll it into balls and dust with cocoa powder

Just a tip I found..


----------

